#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

*         :*
*     -       *   High-Pressure Valves*  .
-        *   Medium and Low Pressure Valves*.*
*  *   High Pressure Valves:
**   2000 psi**   X-mass Tree*.  :
*  Gate Valve*  -     *   Plug Valve*  -   *   Ball Valve*.*
**   Medium and Low Pressure Valves*:*
**   Flow Lines**   Manifolds**   2000 psi* .   :
  :  *   Gate Valve* -  *   Plug Valve* -  *   Ball Valve*.   *   Globe Valve*.*
**   Gate Valve*:*
**   fully open**   no resistance to flow**   low Press. drop**   Fully Open F.O. **   Throttling**   X-mass Tree**   Flow Lines**   Manifolds*.
-        .
-      .
-    .
-               .
-    .*






**   Globe Valve*:*
*-      *   Throttling**   Control  valves*.
-      *   F.O.**   F.C.* .
-     .
-              .         .         .
-     .  .
-     .*
**   Y-body type*         45˚          *   Pressure Loss*  .*






**   Plug Valve *  :*
**   Either fully open or fully closed **   On-Off* .*
*-     30 .
-      .
-    .*


**   Ball Valve *  :*
*                    .     .                   .    *   5000 psi*.
                    .*
 
**   Butterfly Valve *  :*


*                  90˚           .          .     .*
*-            *   Quarter-Turn Valve*.
-    *   Throttling




*  (  )*   Check Valve*:*
**   Swing Type**   Gate Valve**   Low Press. Drop* .
*  Lift Check valves**   Globe Valve** 
* -        .
 -      *   Shut-Down Valve*    .* 
Swing Type Check Valve

Lift Type Check Valve
**   Choke Valve*:*
**   flow rate**   large Pressure drop*.          *   fixed size orifice* .*


* 
*See More:

----------

